# pink floyd



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

pink floyd will reunited with roger waters for the 'live 8' concert in london next month!

*Pink Floyd in Live 8 reunion*

*Sunday, June 12 2005, 18:04 BST -- by James Welsh*

Pink Floyd will play together at the Live 8 concert in London on July 2, it was confirmed today.

The performance will be their first since a concert at Earls Court in 1981.

"Like most people I want to do everything I can to persuade the G8 leaders to make huge commitments to the relief of poverty and increased aid to the third world," said David Gilmour, guitarist. "Any squabbles Roger and the band have had in the past are so petty in this context, and if reforming for this concert will help focus attention then it's got to be worthwhile."


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

id cut off major body parts to go see that show. favorite band of all time...


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Hahaha...MD how many people do you think who are gonna be at the show, see it and actually notice what's going on outside all of the pretty colored swirlies? And wow you are a die hard Floyd fan. I've never been a huge fan but i did go to a laser light show once...needless to say the swirlies were on full throttle and the couple next to me thought it was a great place for a heavy petting session. The smells that came from the spank zone (as i call it today) were a bit too much. kewl lights though. I really like the first album and the live in pompei concert but not much after that.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

It gets easy to wonder what all the fuss was about over Pink Floyd in this age and time, but if you can put it into context, they were nothing short of groundbreaking.    :thumbup: 

_Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day 
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way. 
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town 
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way. 

Tired of lying in the sunshine
Staying home to watch the rain. 
You are young and life is long 
And there is time to kill today. 
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you. 
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun. 

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but it's sinking 
Racing around to come up behind you again. 
The sun is the same in a relative way, but you're older, 
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death. 

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time 
Plans that either come to naught 
Or half a page of scribbled lines 
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way 
The time is gone, the song is over, 
Thought I'd something more to say. 

*Time*, DSOTM_ 

And the lyrics didn't suck, either.    To this day, this one remains a solid top five for me.   That, and "Animals".


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

On the turning away
  Form the pale and downtrodden
  And the words they say
  Which we won't understand
  ' Don't accept that what's happening
    is just a case of other's suffering
    or you'll find that you're joining in
    the turning away. '

  It's a sin that somehow
  Light is changing to shadow
  And casting its shroud
  Over all we have known
  Unaware how the ranks have grown
  Driven on by a heart of stone
  We could find that we're all alone
  In the dream of the proud

  On the wings of the night
  As the daytime is strring
  Where the speechless unite
  In a silent accord
  Using words you will find are strange
  And mesmerised as they light the flame
  Feel the new wind of change
  On the wings of the night

  No more turning away
  From the weak and the weary
  No more turning away
  From the coldness inside
  Just a world that we all must share
  It's not enough just to stand and stare
  Is it only a dream that there'll be
  No more turning away ?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

We could go on for hours, I'm thinking.....      :hug::


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> On the turning away
> Form the pale and downtrodden
> And the words they say
> Which we won't understand
> ...


 
excellent!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> We could go on for hours, I'm thinking.....  :hug::


 
lets do:

_"Oh my God! What a fabulous room! Are all these your guitars? 
*[Film in background: "I'm sorry sir, I didn't mean to startle you!]* 
"This place is bigger than our apartment! 
__*[Film: "Let me know when you're entering a room" 
"Yes sir!"]* 
"erm, Can I get a drink of water? 
*[Film: "I was wondering about ..."]* 
"You want some, huh?" 
*[Film: "Yes"]* 
"Oh wow, look at this tub? Do you wanna take baaaath?" 
*[Film: "I'll have to find out from Mrs. Bancroft what time she wants to meet us, for her main ..."]* 
"What are watching?" 
__*[Film: "If you'll just let me know as soon as you can ... Mrs Bancroft" 
"Mrs Bancroft ..."]* 
"Hello?" 
*[Film: "I don't understand ..."]* 
"Are you feeling okay?..." 

_Day after day, love turns grey 
Like the skin of a dying man. 
Night after night, we pretend its all right 
But I have grown older and 
You have grown colder and 
Nothing is very much fun any more. 
And I can feel one of my turns coming on. 
I feel cold as a razor blade, 
Tight as a tourniquet, 
Dry as a funeral drum. 

Run to the bedroom, 
In the suitcase on the left 
You'll find my favorite axe. 
Don't look so frightened 
This is just a passing phase, 
One of my bad days. 
Would you like to watch T.V.? 
Or get between the sheets? 
Or contemplate the silent freeway? 
Would you like something to eat? 
Would you like to learn to fly? 
Would'ya? 
Would you like to see me try? 

Would you like to call the cops? 
Do you think it's time I stopped? 
Why are you running away?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

_You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need.
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when you're on the street,
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed.
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight,
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.

And after a while, you can work on points for style.
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake,
A certain look in the eye and an easy smile.
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to,
So that when they turn their backs on you,
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.

You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder.
You know it's going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you
get older.
And in the end you'll pack up and fly down south,
Hide your head in the sand,
Just another sad old man,
All alone and dying of cancer.

And when you loose control, you'll reap the harvest you have sown.
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone.
And it's too late to lose the weight you used to need to throw 
around.
So have a good drown, as you go down, all alone,
Dragged down by the stone.

I gotta admit that I'm a little bit confused.
Sometimes it seems to me as if I'm just being used.
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake off this creeping malaise.
If I don't stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this
maze?

Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyone's expendable and no-one has a real friend.
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And everything's done under the sun,
And you believe at heart, everyone's a killer.

Who was born in a house full of pain.
Who was trained not to spit in the fan.
Who was told what to do by the man.
Who was broken by trained personnel.
Who was fitted with collar and chain.
Who was given a pat on the back.
Who was breaking away from the pack.
Who was only a stranger at home.
Who was ground down in the end.
Who was found dead on the phone.
Who was dragged down by the stone._


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

Goodbye cruel world, 
I'm leaving you today. 
Goodbye, 
Goodbye, 
Goodbye. 

Goodbye, all you people, 
There's nothing you can say 
To make me change my mind. 
Goodbye.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

_You know that I care what happens to you,
And I know that you care for me.
So I don't feel alone,
Or the weight of the stone,
Now that I've found somewhere safe
To bury my bone.
And any fool knows a dog needs a home,
A shelter from pigs on the wing._


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

Beyond the horizon of the place we lived when we were young
In a world of magnets and miracles
Our thoughts strayed constantly and without boundary
The ringing of the division bell had begun

Along the Long Road and on down the Causeway
Do they still meet there by the Cut

There was a ragged band that followed in our footsteps
Running before time took our dreams away
Leaving the myriad small creatures trying to tie us to the ground
To a life consumed by slow decay

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
With friends surrounded
The night of wonder

Looking beyond the embers of bridges glowing behind us
To a glimpse of how green it was on the other side
Steps taken forwards but sleepwalking back again
Dragged by the force of some inner tide

At a higher altitude with flag unfurled
We reached the dizzy heights of that dreamed of world

Encumbered forever by desire and ambition
There's a hunger still unsatisfied
Our weary eyes still stray to the horizon
Though down this road we've been so many times

The grass was greener
The light was brighter
The taste was sweeter
The nights of wonder
With friends surrounded
The dawn mist glowing
The water flowing
The endless river

Forever and ever


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

All that you touch
All that you see
All that you taste
All you feel.
All that you love
All that you hate
All you distrust
All you save.
All that you give
All that you deal
All that you buy,
Beg, borrow or steal.
All you create
All you destroy
All that you do
All that you say.
All that you eat
And everyone you meet
All that you slight
And everyone you fight.
All that is now
All that is gone
All thats to come
And everything under the sun is in tune
But the sun is eclipsed by the moon.

There is no dark side of the moon really. matter of fact its all dark.


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

> Cheeky girls&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> Ooh boys cheeky girls
> Ooh girls cheeky boys
> Ooh boys cheeky girls
> ...



Yes, they were incredible artist weren't they.

*sneaks out of thread*


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

someone grab him and drag him back in here!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> someone grab him and drag him back in here!


And he's the moderator.   We can't even delete him.     



> "....somebody's cruisin for a bruisin..."



take THAT!   :twisted:


----------



## Alison (Jun 15, 2005)

If you give me food I can delete for you


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone ever watched the Wizard of Oz with Dark Side of the moon as the soundtrack?  I have a DVD with the audio authored into the movie :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Anyone ever watched the Wizard of Oz with Dark Side of the moon as the soundtrack?  I have a DVD with the audio authored into the movie :thumbup:


I've never known anyone who had a copy, or I think it'd be worth a look, given the strange attention this gets.... :thumbup:



> If you give me food I can delete for you


:tosses Alison a banana:    

:twisted:  bye bye, Fern-Man!!


----------



## Alison (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> :tosses Alison a banana:
> 
> :twisted:  bye bye, Fern-Man!!



Not quite, now Ferny gets a change to give me something better than a banana and he can stay :twisted:


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Not quite, now Ferny gets a change to give me something better than a banana and he can stay :twisted:


Well!  That's the thanks I get for giving little Chase-or-Maria some potassium!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

as the original poster, i request the post deleted; this of course backed up with a heeping mound of salted tater tots and your choice of condement!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> as the original poster, i request the post deleted; this of course backed up with a heeping mound of salted tater tots and your choice of condement!


oh, that oughtta be a slam-dunk.....    :thumbup:


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

HIPPIES!!!!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> HIPPIES!!!!


What's your point?   :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> What's your point? :mrgreen:


 
between this and the member that wants to quit my sides are killing me from laughing! the lurker thread has come to a sreeching halt!  terri's in trouble terri's in trouble :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 15, 2005)

Saw Floyd live in '69!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

I smell sandelwood!!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> I smell sandelwood!!!!


So move your sandals away from the fire.


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Hertz, you have a pigeon on your head. You have head-pigeons...go to the nurse!


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Not quite, now Ferny gets a change to give me something better than a banana and he can stay :twisted:


I'm concentrating on getting myself pissed right now. Anything goes.

Have you ever noticed that your spelling gets better as you start to get very slightly tipsy? Or is that just me and my inner freak?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> between this and the member that wants to quit my sides are killing me from laughing! the lurker thread has come to a sreeching halt! * terri's in trouble terri's in trouble :lmao:*


Not even a flesh wound, baby!   

Still dancing....still jabbing.... it's all under control.... 

which thread is this, btw...?   :scratch:


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Saw Floyd live in '69!  :mrgreen:


So THIS is that thread.....!    Okay...

You rock, Hertz!    :thumbup:   

Have a cigar!

_Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar. 
You're gonna go far, fly high, 
You're never gonna die, 
You're gonna make it if you try; 
They're gonna love you. 
Well I've always had a deep respect, 
And I mean that most sincerely. 
The band is just fantastic, 
that is really what I think. 
Oh by the way, which one's Pink? 
And did we tell you the name of the game, boy, 
We call it Riding the Gravy Train. 

We're just knocked out. 
We heard about the sell out. 
You gotta get an album out. 
You owe it to the people. 
We're so happy we can hardly count. 
Everybody else is just green, 
Have you seen the chart? 
It's a helluva start, 
It could be made into a monster 
If we all pull together as a team. 
And did we tell you the name of the game, boy, 
We call it Riding the Gravy Train. _


----------



## Alison (Jun 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm concentrating on getting myself pissed right now. Anything goes.
> 
> Have you ever noticed that your spelling gets better as you start to get very slightly tipsy? Or is that just me and my inner freak?




I guarantee that I do not type better while under the influence of alcohol.

May I have an avacado?


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

SO what is on the drinking menu tonight Ferny?


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

beer, maybe absinthe. I've been saving it for when it's warmery but... I'm thirsty. And need a wee wee.


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

oh absinthe!!! I have never had the oppurtunity to try that stuff. It's still illegal in the states...is it tasty cuz it looks yummy and is the effects like alcohol or like somehting else? it's a worm wood extract right?


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.eabsinthe.com/
http://www.lafeeabsinthe.com/faq/absinthefaq.php
Depending on luck, adverts on that site may include nipples.

I feel a bit sick now and then actually. I think I've eaten too much over the last couple of days. I've got the La Fée Parisian Absinthe (and the spoon  ).You'rea meant to mix absinthe 1 part absinthe, six parts water. I tend to got 3-4 parts water and a couple of suger cubes.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

Alison!!   Do something about Ferny.  He is absolutely ruining this noble thread.    :heart: 

He is not going to give you an avocado, and worse, seems intent on poisoning himself with a substance of questionable medicinal value.   ale:

You should accept Jon's tater tots and delete Ferny's  posts!


----------



## ferny (Jun 15, 2005)

> He is not going to give you an avocado, and worse, seems intent on poisoning himself with a substance of questionable medicinal value.


Wgo said it's medacine? I think I better go to bae adtially. My head feels a bit heavy and my feet felt like they were spinning like proapplar pbaldes when I let the dogs out. But I've only had half a pint of the stuffs. Going to listen to that chilli peppers cd. And the HardFi one.

And no avocado,'s. Neve lied the taste of them. They say that they'a good for you though.

What are tataor tots? Are they those chocolate thingies?


----------



## Alison (Jun 15, 2005)

Terri, will you give me an avacado? It's very good for the baby's brain development, but bad for my (non-existent now) waistline.


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

Sounds like much fun. Almost too much fun. :lmao:  





			
				ferny said:
			
		

> http://www.eabsinthe.com/
> http://www.lafeeabsinthe.com/faq/absinthefaq.php
> Depending on luck, adverts on that site may include nipples.
> 
> I feel a bit sick now and then actually. I think I've eaten too much over the last couple of days. I've got the La Fée Parisian Absinthe (and the spoon  ).You'rea meant to mix absinthe 1 part absinthe, six parts water. I tend to got 3-4 parts water and a couple of suger cubes.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> Terri, will you give me an avacado? It's very good for the baby's brain development, but bad for my (non-existent now) waistline.



oops I'm now eating... well finishing an avocado... but it wasn't so good... 
wanna some???


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

heh avacados are green and absinthe is green ...so it's a bit related...plus this is the pink floyd thread and anything goers in here...woooooooo!!! it's a party!! everyone get naked!!! Ferny might be passed out by now. Someone give him a nudge.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

wooow guys are getting naked!!! come on girls!!!! Let's take our cams right now!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

girls have to get naked too...its only fair


----------



## Daniel (Jun 15, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Wgo said it's medacine? I think I better go to bae adtially. My head feels a bit heavy and my feet felt like they were spinning like proapplar pbaldes when I let the dogs out. But I've only had half a pint of the stuffs. Going to listen to that chilli peppers cd. And the HardFi one.
> 
> And no avocado,'s. Neve lied the taste of them. They say that they'a good for you though.
> 
> What are tataor tots? Are they those chocolate thingies?



  This is too much ...    ... can't stop laughing ...


----------



## mygrain (Jun 15, 2005)

someone role ferny over so he doesn't choke on his own vomit- please. sorry but it needs to be done. Ferny?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> girls have to get naked too...its only fair



who said that??


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 15, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> who said that??




me!!!!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> someone role ferny over so he doesn't choke on his own vomit- please. sorry but it needs to be done. Ferny?


He's sure to be cranky tomorrow!       Lost all hand-eye coordination, if that last drunken post is any indication.   But now the thread can get cleaned up.   :sun:

Alison, my sweet, of _course _ you can have an avocado.... would you prefer one of those nice big fat ones, or the smaller, more flavorful Haas variety?   

Take your pick!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

what the heck has happened to my pink floyd post?  i swear you can't leave you guys alone for a second!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> what the heck has happened to my pink floyd post?  i swear you can't leave you guys alone for a second!


THIS, from a man who is flashing his chest in my thread to entice new members....?     

Besides, I AM helping, honey.   :mrgreen:   If Alison gets enticed with the right food offer, she is going to delete Ferny's nasty little posts in here....thereby enabling you to reclaim this thread!   :salute:

sheesh, I have to explain the smallest details.....  :banghead:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Besides, I AM helping, honey. :mrgreen: If Alison gets enticed with the right food offer, she is going to delete Ferny's nasty little posts in here....thereby enabling you to reclaim this thread! :salute:sheesh, I have to explain the smallest details..... :banghead:


 
i've offered up the tots...what the heck does she want.....our blood?


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i've offered up the tots...what the heck does she want.....our blood?


ewww.....you'd say that to a pregnant woman??   uke-rig:   She wants a frickin' avocado!


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 15, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> ewww.....you'd say that to a pregnant woman?? uke-rig: She wants a frickin' avocado!


 
then give her one so we can delete those testy posts!!!!!


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> then give her one so we can delete those testy posts!!!!!


I'm _trying_ to, muffin-face.....she won't pick a varietal!!   :x   Picky, picky, picky......


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 15, 2005)

What????  Pink Floyd in concert????

London here I come!...  About friggin' time!

*checking his bank account*  Oops, I spoke too soon!  Not enough dough in there.

Anyone wants a pair of Eagles tickets in Phoenix? I'll trade you for a pair of tix to see Pink Floyd! I'll even throw in you staying at our place.  

Oh well...


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 16, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Anyone ever watched the Wizard of Oz with Dark Side of the moon as the soundtrack? I have a DVD with the audio authored into the movie :thumbup:


 
I heard about that... I really want to play that movie with the song one day to see/hear it for myself ! 

Oh god what I would give to see the Floyd in concert !! They were the lullabies of my childhood ....forget about mama singing " daddy's gonna buy you a rockin horse " ... I fell asleep regularly to the tunes of " Shine on you crazy diamond" et al .... 

Terri , how great is 'Time' !!


----------



## Graeme (Jun 16, 2005)

Money was always my favourite floyd song. The guitar solo is awesome.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Terri , how great is 'Time' !!


 
oh yeah!

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way 

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun 

So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death 

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over,
Thought I'd something more to say


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

have you been riding listening to a floyd guitar solo and just can't stand it anymore......you've tried playing the stering wheel, gear shift but just can't get the motion right because you're stuck in a seat with no room.....suddenly you slam on the brakes, crank the volume seriously, fly out the door, climb on the hood and with the wind in your face......YOU ARE GILMORE ON STAGE! happened to me at the corner of pennsylvania and constitution ave's yesterday. cost $400 for bail argh!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

havent done that, but i have pulled over on the highway in a truck with no air conditioner to blast "run like hell" about three times while singing at the top of my lungs...


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh my god! Oh my god! I love Pink Floyd! Their music is so great! *Gets hyper and bounces around the room* :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2005)

> Terri , how great is 'Time' !!


  It's a musical classic that defies any genre, Lumi - _that's_ how great it is!   :thumbup:

Happy to see we're back to discussing what matters here.  :sillysmi:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

sarah i have to warn you about the pink floyd thread....

some of us are rather naked and dancing to pink floyd in this thread...so beware!!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

see thats where i differ with people about which floyd songs are the greatest.

I like all of their hits, dont get me wrong, but some of the lesser known songs are WAY CREEPIER!!!

High Hopes
On The Turning Away
Fletcher Memorial Home
When The Tigers Broke Free
Mother
Goodbye Blue Sky
Outside The Wall


that would be my greatest hits CD


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> see thats where i differ with people about which floyd songs are the greatest.
> 
> I like all of their hits, dont get me wrong, but some of the lesser known songs are WAY CREEPIER!!!
> 
> ...


 
and lets not forget 'dogs of war'


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> see thats where i differ with people about which floyd songs are the greatest.
> 
> I like all of their hits, dont get me wrong, but some of the lesser known songs are WAY CREEPIER!!!
> 
> ...


Oh, I totally agree.   It's the deeper cuts that don't get the airplay that help shape who they really are.   That being said, Time STILL is what it is.....how many _year_s did that damn album stay on the top 20 list?    Paid their bills, made them rich, etc..... you might say it's a nifty little tune.     

Speaking of creepy, let's not forget "One Of These Days".


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

god yes, dogs of war, and one of these days...

im really really in love with pink floyd and this thread is not helping.


"when the tigers broke free"

It was just before dawn 
One miserable morning in black 'forty four.
When the forward commander 
Was told to sit tight 
When he asked that his men be withdrawn. 
And the Generals gave thanks 
As the other ranks held back 
The enemy tanks for a while. 
And the Anzio bridgehead 
Was held for the price 
Of a few hundred ordinary lives.

And old King George 
Sent Mother a note 
When he heard that father was gone.
It was, I recall, 
In the form of a scroll, 
With gold leaf and all.
And I found it one day 
In a drawer of old photographs, hidden away.
And my eyes still grow damp to remember 
His Majesty signed 
With his own rubber stamp.

It was dark all around.
There was frost in the ground
When the tigers broke free.
And no one survived 
From the Royal Fusiliers Company C.
They were all left behind,
Most of them dead,
The rest of them dying.
And that's how the High Command
Took my daddy from me.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

pigs on the wing (part 2)

You know that I care what happens to you
And I know that you care for me
So I don't feel alone
Of the weight of the stone
Now that I've found somewhere safe 
To bury my bone
And any fool knows a dog needs a home


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> sarah i have to warn you about the pink floyd thread....
> 
> some of us are rather naked and dancing to pink floyd in this thread...so beware!!!!!


Really?! I fit in great with this thread then  *Dances naked with you* :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

BlueEyedSarah said:
			
		

> Really?! I fit in great with this thread then  *Dances naked with you* :lmao:


 
:shock:


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 16, 2005)

You love it really


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

BlueEyedSarah said:
			
		

> You love it really




I KNOW I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! :hail:  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> I KNOW I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!! :hail: :hail: :hail:


 
such a desperate soul! :lmao:


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 16, 2005)

not desperate...i just know what i like. and dancing naked to pink floyd sure is one of them.

it doesnt hurt to have mentos taking pictures and sarah dancing around here somewhere.


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> pigs on the wing (part 2)
> 
> You know that I care what happens to you
> And I know that you care for me
> ...


Jon, I adore you, my sweet, but I must point out that today, you are becoming repetitive becoming repetitive.  

I posted Pigs On the Wing yesterday - and "Time" was post #4 on this thread, wayyyy back, when we were still  young, before all the madness started.   (Hell, it was before Sarah even joined TPF, and now she's in here dancing naked with MD.)    :thumbup: 

Just....pay attention, will ya?    :mrgreen:


----------



## Lula (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts? 

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I cant explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
*I have become comfortably numb.*

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
Therell be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up? 
I do believe its working. good.
Thatll keep you going for the show.
Come on its time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
*I have become * *comfortably numb.*


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 17, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Jon, I adore you, my sweet, but I must point out that today, you are becoming repetitive becoming repetitive.
> 
> I posted Pigs On the Wing yesterday - and "Time" was post #4 on this thread, wayyyy back, when we were still young, before all the madness started. (Hell, it was before Sarah even joined TPF, and now she's in here dancing naked with MD.) :thumbup:
> 
> Just....pay attention, will ya? :mrgreen:


 
oh.....sorry, i was just spamming and didn't think anyone would notice....and of all people you make me look bad in front of the whole world :meh:  and you call yourself a bud


----------



## terri (Jun 17, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> oh.....sorry, i was just spamming and didn't think anyone would notice....and of all people you make me look bad in front of the whole world :meh:  and you call yourself a bud


OMG....    ale:   
 I do adore you....I am your bud.... so I am scum....I would never try to make you look bad, because it would take a lot more than that for you to look bad to me....  :hug:: 

I am scum, I am pond scum, you are a bud and I suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :hug:: 

Can ya forgive me.... O Repetitive One????     :heart:


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Can ya forgive me.... O Repetitive One????  :heart:


 
hmmmmmm......will you do the cheerleading thing???????? :mrgreen:


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 19, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> not desperate...i just know what i like. and dancing naked to pink floyd sure is one of them.
> 
> it doesnt hurt to have mentos taking pictures and sarah dancing around here somewhere.


 
I'll always be dancing around you darling


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 19, 2005)

BlueEyedSarah said:
			
		

> I'll always be dancing around you darling


well then hell yes!!!! lets dance!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 19, 2005)

Personaly I think Floyd lost the plot around Atom Heart Mother. The only album of theirs that I kept was the soundtrack to the film 'More' which contains probably their finest songs.
I also have one or two of their singles including 'See Emily Play'.
I discovered Amon Duul II and The Can in '69 and they were both far better than Floyd.
http://www.andygilham.com/amonduul2/ad2disc.htm
I have all their albums and I also have at least one album by Amon Duul - a totally different band :lmao:

Just thought the thread needed to get back on track.


----------



## terri (Jun 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hmmmmmm......will you do the cheerleading thing???????? :mrgreen:


A cheerleader for Floyd....?   I might could be convinced.   :razz:


----------



## meotter (Jun 19, 2005)

pink floyd has some good songs that i enjoy muchly, but a lot of their music makes me want to go to sleep... going to see them in concert is nothing i want to do unless i'm suffering from insomnia or i want to get a contact high


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 19, 2005)

meotter said:
			
		

> pink floyd has some good songs that i enjoy muchly, but a lot of their music makes me want to go to sleep... going to see them in concert is nothing i want to do unless i'm suffering from insomnia or i want to get a contact high


 
:shock:


----------



## meotter (Jun 19, 2005)

haha... well, i guess i can't sum up your reaction any better then you did 

little story: i drove a car from work one day and there was a led zepplin cd that somebody had left in the player.  i found myself listening to that led zepplin cd the rest of the weekend.  It reminded me that I had purchased the led zepplin digitally remastered 4cd boxset a while ago, but never really listened to it.  I found it and proceeded to listen to the led zepplin 4 cd boxset exclusively for the next 2 months or so (maybe 3 months).  it was literally the only music i listened to for that entire time period.  i just never got sick of it and was constantly and perpetually entertained by those 4 cd's.

when that period finally wore off and i was ready to listen to some other things again, i happened to hear the division bell by pink floyd on the radio or something and it reminded me that i had also purchased a pink floyd double cd called echoes.  the double cd set is sorta like a greatest hits album of sorts (at least that was my understanding when i purchased it).

expecting a very similar reaction to the PF cd set, i was quite shocked when i realised i was yawning a lot and often wanted to sleep.  the music just doesn't have the same draw that zepplin gave me.  like i said, i think the music is good, but i can't listen to it for too long before i start relaxing too much to drive...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 20, 2005)

*Yawn* Saw Zepp in the very early 70's. And Purple. And Hendrix, Joplin, Dylan, Bowie, Zappa, Beefheart.... just about everyone really.

Just like to tell people this to make them envious ;-)


----------

